# Can you wash linen pants?



## apyang (May 8, 2005)

Will machine washing linen pants adversely affect the lining, or is it safe to wash it on the delicate cycle?


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

all my linen pants say dry-clean only. I think they'll shrint if you attempt to wash them in a machine.


----------



## apyang (May 8, 2005)

I wash all my linen shirts on cold (even the ones that say dry-clean), and I haven't had any shrinkage problems.


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe. The pocketing and waistband lining are the problem. They may not respond to washing very well. Are you prepared to press them yourself after washing?


----------



## apyang (May 8, 2005)

I guess it's not a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Garments with lining don't in my experience wash well at all. Maybe dry cleaning would be best.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*linen was around long before dry cleaning*

You should be able to wash linen in cold or warm water.


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

I wash all my linen clothing (pants, shirt, T-shirt), except linen jackets, in cold water on gentle/delicate cycle. I then press each garment with high steam. I've not noticed any shrinkage problem.


----------



## WeTommyD (Oct 5, 2005)

I purchased a pair a polo linen trouser which breath very well on these hot days. The label on the pants say dry clean only. Yesterday, as a experiment, I put them in the washer on cold delicate cycle and hung them to dry. I was not going to put of with the hassel of going to the cleaners. I did notice a bit of shrinkage in the length, no different from washing a pair of cotton pants. I am guessing a inch. After washing I looked up the care of linen and found this.

I got the following from Wikpedia: Linen fabrics have a high natural luster and their natural color ranges between shades of ivory, tan, or grey. Pure white linen is created by heavy bleaching which is not good for the fabric. Linen typically has a thick and thin character with a crisp and textured feel to it, but can range from stiff and rough to soft and smooth. When adequately prepared, linen has the ability to absorb and lose water rapidly. It can gain up to 20% moisture without feeling damp. When freed from impurities it is highly absorbent and will quickly remove perspiration from the skin. Linen is a stiff fabric and is less likely to cling to the skin and when it billows away it tends to dry out and become cool so that the skin is being continually touched by a cool surface. It is a very durable, strong fabric and one of the few ones that are stronger wet than dry. It does not stretch and is resistant to damage from abrasion. However, because it has very low elasticity it can break if it is folded at the same place repeatedly. Mildew, perspiration, and bleach can also damage the fabric, but it is resistant to moths and carpet beetles. Linen is relatively easy to take care of since it resists dirt and stains, has no lint or pilling tendencies and can be dry cleaned, machine washed or steamed. It can withstand high temperatures and only has some moderate initial shrinkage. (2) A characteristic often associated with linen yarn is the presence of "slubs", or small knots that occur randomly along its length. However, these are actually defects associated with low quality. The finest linen has a very consistent diameter with no slubs. (3)


----------



## apyang (May 8, 2005)

WeTommyD said:


> I purchased a pair a polo linen trouser which breath very well on these hot days. The label on the pants say dry clean only. Yesterday, as a experiment, I put them in the washer on cold delicate cycle and hung them to dry. I was not going to put of with the hassel of going to the cleaners. I did notice a bit of shrinkage in the length, no different from washing a pair of cotton pants. I am guessing a inch.


Other than the shrinking, did you notice any ill effects from washing it?


----------



## WeTommyD (Oct 5, 2005)

No other changes that I noticed


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

I definitely wash linen blouses in the washing machine, but always cold and gentle. The I kinda hand-stretch them out, just to make sure they don't try to shrink up on my. I hang them dry, then iron 'em while they're still a little damp or use steam. I started doing that after all my crisp white linen blouses (and there are many of them!!) started looking dingy and yellowish.

I'd be a little more careful with pants, but you aren't likely to ruin them as long as you keep them out of the dryer.


----------



## paeday (Jul 29, 2006)

After reading this thread...I took an old linen Polo sweater that was too big by about a 1/2 size and washed it in warm water and dryed in the dryer...quite a bit of shinkage-fits perfectly now. Lost about an inch to inch and 1/4 in sleeve length alone.

I also had a pair of white Polo blue label (made in Italy) linen pants that I washed in the gentle cycle and drip dried. They shrunk just slightly to where I can barely notice it-maybe 1/4 inch shorter. I guess drying in the dryer really will shrink linens but air dying seems to not really have any ill effects.

With white linen, I have found that dry cleaning tends to yellow them over time unless you have the abilty to know that your dry cleaner is using clean solvent on the day that he is cleaning your garment.


----------

